# Academy Awards



## Gunz (Mar 4, 2018)

Jesus, WTF did Sandra Bullock do to her face??? She looks like a collagen-inflated Cher-zombie. I think I'm gonna be sick...


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 4, 2018)

Agree, WTH?  Hoping Gary Oldman gets best actor....


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 4, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> I think I'm gonna be sick...



#metoo

Although it might be the Keppra with a vodka chaser.


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 4, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Agree, WTH?  Hoping Gary Oldman gets best actor....



Well there you go. The guy can play Sid Vicious to George Smiley, with Dracula and Churchill in between.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Jesus, WTF did Sandra Bullock do to her face??? She looks like a collagen-inflated Cher-zombie. I think I'm gonna be sick...


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> View attachment 21699View attachment 21700



Dude, you didn't see her. She was being interviewed prior to the show. If you had the only thing youd hit it with would be a flamethrower. She looks like a fucking atomic sea monster.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Dude, you didn't see her. She was being interviewed prior to the show. If you had the only thing youd hit it with would be a flamethrower. She looks like a fucking atomic sea monster.



They don't call us commo guy's Sigs Pigs for nothing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2018)

re: Sandra Bullock:  She's at dopy as the rest of them.

_“I started to cry backstage when I was telling [the Black Panther cast not only] how much the film meant to me as a woman, but how much it meant to me as a mother,” she said, referencing her experience seeing the cast right before the interview.  “I’m so grateful to Marvel because about five years ago, my son asked me if there were any brown Legos,” she continued. “And I said, ‘Yes, there are,’ and I got a Sharpie and I turned Spider-Man brown, I turned the Legos brown, and I don’t have to turn them brown anymore.”_


----------



## AWP (Mar 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> re: Sandra Bullock:  She's at dopy as the rest of them.
> 
> _“I started to cry backstage when I was telling [the Black Panther cast not only] how much the film meant to me as a woman, but how much it meant to me as a mother,” she said, referencing her experience seeing the cast right before the interview.  “I’m so grateful to Marvel because about five years ago, my son asked me if there were any brown Legos,” she continued. “And I said, ‘Yes, there are,’ and I got a Sharpie and I turned Spider-Man brown, I turned the Legos brown, and I don’t have to turn them brown anymore.”_



I turned a few of them brown after they startled me by piercing my foot at 3AM one morning...


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Jesus, WTF did Sandra Bullock do to her face??? She looks like a collagen-inflated Cher-zombie. I think I'm gonna be sick...



She really fucked herself up. She was in the spank bank for years, had to kick her out after I saw that disaster.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

I never thought she was truly worth running a batch, but she was never hideous. Now she looks like Mothra. Hey Sandra maybe you can get work in Japan bwaaaahaaaaaaaaa




If not, there's always Canada.


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 5, 2018)

Hmmmm....I celebrated the Academy Awards by going to see Death Wish, so I missed them.  However, based on the comments here I had to Google Bullock to see the horror.  Based on the pics and video I saw from last night, she looks pretty much the same to me; I never found her to be all that but she's not ugly either; she has a good personality .  

Keep in mind, she is 53 now, so she's not going to look like she did in Speed or whatever.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

Dude...she looks like the corpse of a chipmunk that's been floating in the ocean for 3 weeks; or dracula's dead bride killed in a fiery airline disaster brought back to life after a 100-years rotting on the jungle floor.


----------



## Downtown “Funky Stuff” Malone🍆 (Mar 5, 2018)

I'd still hit it just to say I hit it. Get it?

I slay me!


----------



## Frank S. (Mar 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Dude...she looks like the corpse of a chipmunk that's been floating in the ocean for 3 weeks



... After a fabric stuffer had its way with it for three weeks before deciding it wasn't worth washing once the glass eye came out, offering a fourth input, yes.


----------



## ShadowSpear (Mar 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> re: Sandra Bullock:  She's at dopy as the rest of them.
> 
> _“I started to cry backstage when I was telling [the Black Panther cast not only] how much the film meant to me as a woman, but how much it meant to me as a mother,” she said, referencing her experience seeing the cast right before the interview.  “I’m so grateful to Marvel because about five years ago, my son asked me if there were any brown Legos,” she continued. “And I said, ‘Yes, there are,’ and I got a Sharpie and I turned Spider-Man brown, I turned the Legos brown, and I don’t have to turn them brown anymore.”_



It’s like everyone forgot about Spawn, Steel, and Blankman.


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> Dude...she looks like the corpse of a chipmunk that's been floating in the ocean for 3 weeks; or dracula's dead bride killed in a fiery airline disaster brought back to life after a 100-years rotting on the jungle floor.


She was with Jesse James . That fuck sucks the life out of everything.


----------



## Gunz (Mar 5, 2018)

Who doesn't love Shaq? He and the General, a perfect superhero duo.


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 5, 2018)

Eiza was smoking....


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 5, 2018)

Now THAT is a banana worth eating!


----------



## DC (Mar 5, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Now THAT is a banana worth eating!



Hard to decide which end to peel 🍌


----------

